# Gunbarrel 3/14



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2010)

if the rain stops in the morning, as it currently is forecasted to, AND sundown is open, i'll be there for the afternoon.  anyone down?


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 12, 2010)

closed for the weekend


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, i have to admit i'm a little surprised by that, but snow preservation is key right now.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> closed for the weekend



Is that a definite? Nothing on their Web site. Shoot...


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> wow, i have to admit i'm a little surprised by that, but snow preservation is key right now.



Lots of rain, but luckily not blisteringly hot temps this weekend. Plenty of sunny bump options next week. Gonna have to make something happen.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Lots of rain, but luckily not blisteringly hot temps this weekend. Plenty of sunny bump options next week. Gonna have to make something happen.



sunday was 1/10th of an inch according to noaa.  thought they might open but 1-2 inches saturday/saturday night might need some time to drain.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2010)

Closed at 5pm today and through the weekend. Bummer.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2010)

Oof. Mohawk is closed until the 20th. I hope Sundown doesn't decide to follow suit. Those bumps rotting in the sun all week would be a shame....


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 12, 2010)

closing tonight at 5 for the weekend


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2010)

*ECHO* *echo* echo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oof. Mohawk is closed until the 20th. I hope Sundown doesn't decide to follow suit. Those bumps rotting in the sun all week would be a shame....



They have that Hart demo day scheduled for Thursday, hopefully they open by then.

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=438


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm thoroughly depressed that I won't be able to rack it old school at the beloved institution this weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2010)

Whats "rack it"? Just a BB term?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'm thoroughly depressed that I won't be able to rack it old school at the beloved institution this weekend.



Me too...


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Whats "rack it"? Just a BB term?



All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> All the cool kids are doing it.



Then why are you doing it.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Then why are you doing it.



Burrnn....

-w


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 12, 2010)

I made it out today before closing.  I skied from 2-4pm.  Snow was HEAVY.  Bumps were super soft and forgiving.  They were softer than on Wednesday.  I cleared the kicker twice today....yeah!  It was very slow getting to it although once off it the landing was like butter.  I did the course top to bottom.  It's a workout!  It will be a fine line next Saturday doing warm-up runs and tiring myself out.  IEither way, it's awesome.  I can't wait!


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Mar 12, 2010)

Yo, y'all come on up to Mt. Ellen instead!

We were out with BushMogulMaster & close to 10 peeps today and the bumps are great.  Nice lines and soft really skiable snow.  Precip not expected here until late on Sat.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> Yo, y'all come on up to Mt. Ellen instead!
> 
> We were out with BushMogulMaster & close to 10 peeps today and the bumps are great.  Nice lines and soft really skiable snow.  Precip not expected here until late on Sat.



Sounds delicious.  I think all these posers are hoping to get more practice in on the course before the comp on the 20th.  I on the other hand am preparing for the event by doing some shots of home made kahlua.  :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I on the other hand am preparing for the event by doing some shots of home made kahlua.



hmm...my wife makes a good home made irish cream.. what's your recipe for kahlua?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> hmm...my wife makes a good home made irish cream.. what's your recipe for kahlua?



3 cups 100 proof vodka, 3 cups strong coffee, 2.5 cups brown sugar, and a split vanilla bean.  let it sit at least one week, longer is better.  you can even add a few drops of glycerine to give it more viscosity.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> Yo, y'all come on up to Mt. Ellen instead!
> 
> We were out with BushMogulMaster & close to 10 peeps today and the bumps are great.  Nice lines and soft really skiable snow.  Precip not expected here until late on Sat.



I'd love to, but I don't think I could pull it off.  Its hard enough to get away for a few hours on the weekends...


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> 3 cups 100 proof vodka, 3 cups strong coffee, 2.5 cups brown sugar, and a split vanilla bean.  let it sit at least one week, longer is better.  you can even add a few drops of glycerine to give it more viscosity.



Heh. He said "viscosity".


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Heh. He said "viscosity".



:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2010)

anyone want to shoot for st patty's day?


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 14, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2010)

Probably gonna do Thursday afternoon.


----------

